# Greetings from Norway



## JohnG (Sep 29, 2010)

Velkommen, Baard. We are glad to have you. Looking forward to hearing some music.


----------



## Baard (Sep 29, 2010)

JohnG @ Wed Sep 29 said:


> Velkommen, Baard. We are glad to have you. Looking forward to hearing some music.


Thanks for the warm welcome :D

I put my first try on orchestration out on bandcamp some time ago, yet I have learned very much since then. 

It was something I did to try out various sample libs, and to try composing with orchestral flavours for the first time in my life. 

So.. please be kind to a newcomer if you decide to take a listen 

Its here:
trelyd.bandcamp.com

I have more and better material upcoming, some of it desperately needs better samples of solo string, so its on the shelf for now..


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome to VI Baard! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Baard (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Frederick!  I am sure that I will.


----------

